# Female puppy licks herself after peeing



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> The first saying it's common for pups to have utis, *they grow out it.*


! 

Maybe this is just me, but if my dog has a UTI, I would hope my vet would treat it. Unless the vet meant that they get UTIs less as they get older? 

The dark coloring could be from saliva. And that is definitely normal. <- Even her cleaning herself is not necessarily a bad thing. She's keeping herself clean. It's if she gets obsessive about licking herself or seems to be going a lot more often I would be concerned.


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

While he doesn't have the dark spots, my male does it all the time too. I agree- I don't mind, as it's better than having the drippy, wet piddle hair. I just make sure not to get kisses for a while! :


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Your vet didn't give antibiotics??

Did he test for a uti or is he guessing?

I would not let a uti go without meds. The infection can get worse and spread to her kidneys not to mention she is probably uncomfortable.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

My pup has metallic smelling clear or yellow discharge. She's had it for a long time and is fine. The vet said it was called puppy vaginitis and to keep an eye on her if anything changes.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Bella's Mama said:


> My pup has metallic smelling clear or yellow discharge. She's had it for a long time and is fine. The vet said it was called puppy vaginitis and to keep an eye on her if anything changes.



Yes! Metallic is how I would describe the odor sometimes. Although I don't notice any discharge (her coat is cream color). But neither vet seemed concerned because she wasn't urinating everywhere in small amounts. I guess I have to insist on a urine sample to be safe. What do I use, tupperware?! :doh:


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi - I believe I used a small tupperware container but maybe call your vet first to see if they want you to come get a steril container from them. 

When I had to do it for my dog it was really simple - just wait till the pup starts to pee and then slide the tupperware under her.


----------

